

37signals is down again... - BvS

It starts to get far too regular for a paid service!
======
jakewolf
Only one comment needed <http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com>

~~~
BvS
Damn, down again, but it seems just for me...

Thanks for the link!

------
pius
Not down for me . . .

~~~
BvS
Yep, it's up again for me as well. Maybe I was a bit too fast with my complain
but the site was definitely out of reach for my colleague and me for the last
couple of minutes.

